# test E only cycle.



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

So this will be my first cycle. 10 weeks long with 4 weeks PCT. 
500-600mg Test E split between two pins each week. 
30mg Dbol ED split 3 times through the day first 4 weeks. 
.25-.5 Arimidex ED entire cycle
Nolva/Clomid 4 weeks PCT. 

SO MY PROBLEM. My source only has 50mg Dbol, should I just go for it with test only and am I really missing out by not using Hcg?

Appreciate you reading this and thank you for any advice!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2014)

i would run the test 12-14 weeks..50mg dbol pills sounds weird but u can always split them..If it comes in caps u need a scale to split it.I like to start the AI when i feel i need it.Usually around week 3 i start a small dose..Hcg helps in recovery ,I dont use it on cycle but i like to blast some before the pct starts..My first cycle was test i didnt use hcg and i recovered just fine..If your using deca or tren then using hcg would be very beneficial.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks BB.


----------



## bvs (Dec 24, 2014)

for your first time id stick to just test. and hcg is always a good idea during cycle or a blast at the end, its better to be safe than sorry. otherwise it all looks pretty good


----------



## schultz1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Dbol. Broke my pec. I love and hate it. Not in my tool box any longer. What is your end goal.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

End goal... Feel like that is always changing. 6 month goal, add 10-15lb lean mass and get shredded for summer.


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 24, 2014)

For a first cycle I'd say test only. JMO. No need to get things too complicated the first round. 
Test is great.
But to answer your question and other than that everything still looks gtg man.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

Cool, thanks for the input guys it really is appreciated.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 24, 2014)

600 test for 10weeks is decent. wouldn't mess with HCG bc it's a light/short cycle and HCG will make it harder to control estrogen. Personally I like long cycles where HCG is a wise choice. If I could do my first cycle over I'd run 350 test for 6weeks followed by 750 for 10weeks, HCG throughout.


----------



## shenky (Dec 24, 2014)

There's NOTHING wrong with dianabol for a first cycle. You have PH experience...it's similar as far as I can tell by reading testimonials. Dianabol is awesome. E2 is a BITCH to manage on 600mg test and dianabol, so be prepared to increase dose dramatically. On 600mg test and 40mg DBOL, i was taking .5mg arimidex DAILY.

also, imo, extend test to 12 weeks.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 24, 2014)

Stick with test only.

Test only=shows your genetic response to gear

Now you'll get to see if you'll ever be a competition winner or not (if that is a goal).

*K.I.S.S.*: 

500-600mg/wk Test only. 
No orals. 
No hcg.
*PCT*

Clomid 5-6 weeks after.

Ancillaries are optional. 

I only run Letro, so the others can advise you on the weaker AIs and dosing.

Good luck.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 24, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> End goal... Feel like that is always changing. 6 month goal, add 10-15lb lean mass and get shredded for summer.



*K.I.S.S.*
Take the next 6 months to *bulk* and:

Go 15-20lbs OVER your goal weight
daily protein intake set at a MINIMUM of 150g
Only allow the waist to increase 1-2 pants sizes (NO MORE-if so, there is too much fat gain)
Start with a 500 calorie surplus on your daily calories for maintenance 
*IF* needed (if=not gaining weight), add 150-200cals at the 6 week mark.

Once your bulk is done, and you are 15-20lbs above your goal with minimal fat gain, you:

Start with a 500 calorie deficit from your daily maintenance calories
Daily allotment of 150g protein MINIMUM
IF needed (if=not losing weight), drop an extra 150-200 calories at the 6 week mark

Lastly come back and thank me in 8-12 months. 

Test for bulk. Tren+Test for cut. AI for both.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm coming off a bulk right now. So don't even run test while cutting down?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> I'm coming off a bulk right now. So don't even run test while cutting down?



always use test as your base no matter if bulking or cutting.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2014)

what the fuk is a KISS? lol


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 24, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> I'm coming off a bulk right now. So don't even run test while cutting down?



NO ONE said that.

I said, "Tren+Test for cut".

They're synergistic.

Test increases protein synthesis. Tren decreases protein degradation.

Thus 100% protein absorption and usage-what is best for cutting (and hell for bulking too)!


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> what the fuk is a KISS? lol



Keep It Simple Stupid



			
				Brother Bundy said:
			
		

> always use test as your base no matter if bulking or cutting.



*SEE WHAT I MEAN BUNDY??!?*

How the **** does EVERYONE misread what I write??

Haha damn XD


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

Breath bro, you said test for bulk. Test+tren for cutting. Since I will not be running tren on my first cycle I equated test only to bulking and was asking your opinion.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Stick with test only.
> 
> Test only=shows your genetic response to gear
> 
> ...



Holy shit bro, I somehow must have scrolled past this on accident so I only read your second post. My fault!


----------



## powermaster (Dec 24, 2014)

Hcg was never suggested to me since I was doing a test only cycle. Hcg is primarily used with harsher  compounds.  I didn't run dbol on my first cycle mainly cause I wanted to see what test only would do. I did run it on my second cycle and loved it!


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 24, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> Holy shit bro, I somehow must have scrolled past this on accident so I only read your second post. My fault!



It happens all the time with my posts!

I either get misread, skipped, taken out of context; whatever LOL


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 25, 2014)

powermaster said:


> Hcg was never suggested to me since I was doing a test only cycle. Hcg is primarily used with harsher  compounds.  I didn't run dbol on my first cycle mainly cause I wanted to see what test only would do. I did run it on my second cycle and loved it!



You should've said:

_HCG is primarily used for cycles with larger dosages, longer cycle durations, increasing the chance of impregnating, increasing normality of testicular function when staying on continuously, and/or a combination of any of those stated_.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 25, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Keep It Simple Stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL kiss...I like it


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 25, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> what the fuk is a KISS? lol



Sales 101 Bundy Keep it Simple Stupid.

Bedeezy......my first cycle was Test @ 500 for 16 weeks. Was a great freaking cycle........i went from 196 to 213.......after pct i settled at 209. I was happy with those simple first time gains and enjoyed it.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 25, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Sales 101 Bundy Keep it Simple Stupid.
> 
> Bedeezy......my first cycle was Test @ 500 for 16 weeks. Was a great freaking cycle........i went from 196 to 213.......after pct i settled at 209. I was happy with those simple first time gains and enjoyed it.



Height/your body fat % changes pre- to post-PCT/pics?


----------



## shenky (Dec 25, 2014)

aint nothign wrong with an oral for your first cycle, IMO.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 25, 2014)

shenky said:


> aint nothign wrong with an oral for your first cycle, IMO.



Here's the thing and what people want to tell you, but will rather attack your stance on here (given previous behavior of everyone here that I've seen):

*If you're going to spend money, do injectables-more results, no liver usage, and generally cheaper given cycle duration vs. results.

There is nothing wrong with doing an oral only first (Superdrol and Abombs being my first 2)-but injectables are the smarter option is available.*

_Everyone else's replies had I not said this_: "..You're ****ing stupid.."/"..waste of money.."/"...ban shenky.."/"..shenky is an idiot.."/etc:


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 25, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> _Everyone else's replies had I not said this_: "..You're ****ing stupid.."/"..waste of money.."/"...ban shenky.."/"..shenky is an idiot.."/etc:




No one was going to say that.


----------



## Irish (Dec 25, 2014)

My plan when I start cycling is to run just test for the first cycle. Add an oral to the second one. And then throw another injectable into a third cycle, with or without the oral. From what I've read it's better to take baby steps when upping your usage so that you can make the most out of the fresh gains. If you run a gram of test and a gram of tren on your first cycle, you've only gotta go up from there.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 26, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> No one was going to say that.



Man, I gotta get better at conveying that I'm being sarcastic online or I'm gonna look like an ass!

I'll start doing /sarcasm, because I re-read it and it really does sound blunt and sincere. :/ 

Apologies.


----------



## Bassman101 (Dec 26, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Man, I gotta get better at conveying that I'm being sarcastic online or I'm gonna look like an ass!
> 
> I'll start doing /sarcasm, because I re-read it and it really does sound blunt and sincere. :/
> 
> Apologies.



We forgive you brother keep it coming lol!


----------

